#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Лонгчен нингтик. Линия Катхок.

## Владимир Николаевич

Хорошая подборка материалов, как по Лонгчен нингтик, Катхок, так и по традиции Ньингма в целом:

http://nying.ma/sa.bcad.htm

----------

PampKin Head (14.09.2018), Говинда (28.02.2017), Гъелкапри Мепа (01.03.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2017)

----------


## Джампи Долма

Катхок Дордже Ден Лоргью Шинту
Очерк история ордена Катхок и связанных линий передачи.

Пема Тринлей Ринпоче

Содержание:
Основание
Катхок Дампа Дешек (1122-1192)
Ригдзин Джацон Ньингпо (1585-1656)
Ригдзин Цеванг Норбу (1698-1755)
Ситу Ринпоче
Ригдзин Дудул Дордже (1615-1672)
Рикдзин Лонгсал Ньингпо (1625-1692)
Гьялсе Сонам Дэцен (1675?-1723)
Тринадцать линий устных наставлений Дзокчен
Ньяронг
Ньякла Пема Дудул (1816-1872)
Тертон Согьял (1856-1926)
Дешек Лингпа (1847—1908)
Голок
Трактунг Дуджом Лингпа (1835–1904)
Апам Тертон (1895—1945) и Намкха Лингпа
Кунзанг Ньима Нуден Дордже (1904—1958)
Катхок Тулку Кхамцам Ринпоче тертон Джикмэ Дордже

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2019)

----------


## Джампи Долма

Тертоны Голока 
Статья в журнале «Империя Духа»

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2019), Говинда (19.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2019)

----------

